# Made in Holland



## Saca

Hi everyone, this is the biggest of my aquariums 450L is a Dutch-style:













Macros of its inhabitants and plants:


----------



## JIM

**w2 and beautiful tank, wish i could grow plants like that. Keep posting the pics, we all enjoy them a lot *


----------



## fishfinder

Amazing photos. Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## MediaHound

TOTM material for sure. Stunning, bravo.


----------



## susankat

*w2*o2 That tank is beautiful. I have always loved the dutch style but don't have the patience to do all that.


----------



## Saca

Thank you very much for your words, I am glad to know that there are still people who still enjoy this style .




JIM said:


> Keep posting the pics, we all enjoy them a lot



So I will continue to bombard with more photos *#3


----------



## JIM

*Feel free to Bombard us all you please with those beautiful pics *


----------



## susankat

Fantastic pics. keep them coming.


----------



## baileyjane

Wow, your tank is STUNNING, and your pictures are absolutely beautiful; thank you for sharing!


----------



## paronaram

Awesome Tank!!! Good Job!
How old is this setup?

Question outside of this topic:
What lens did you use to take this pictures (and did you use filter on it)?

Thanks,
Aram


----------



## susankat

You can come and do my new tank anytime. I just love it.


----------



## phil_pl

All i can say is WOW!
This makes me miss freshwater tanks.


----------



## susankat

Well I know this is a high tech tank by looking at it. How much work do you have to put into that to keep it looking good? I am fixing to setup a high tech 220 and taking my time with it, so maybe I can find the patience to do something like that.


----------



## James0816

Stunning is right! Gorgeous! Love the Mermaid Weed in the mix as well.


----------



## Saca

Workstations need a daily 2 or 3 hours pruning of the plants, this is the outline of the system Co2:












1- Co2 bottle.

2- Pressure regulator.

3- Silicone tube.

4- Controller-regulator ph.

5- Electro-valve.

6- Check valves.

7- Reactor Co2.

More photos from the aquarium:


----------



## paronaram

paronaram said:


> Awesome Tank!!! Good Job!
> How old is this setup?
> 
> Question outside of this topic:
> What lens did you use to take this pictures (and did you use filter on it)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aram


I know you did not answer my original question, I just have one more (if you don't mind) Can you go on vacation? What I mean is can you leave setup like this unattended for about one week or two.


----------



## Guest

nice tanks and stunning photos!


----------



## susankat

I imagine if he goes on vacation he does a heavy trim before, then when he gets back will trim again to its regular beauty.


----------



## Chickadee

Beautiful pictures and great tanks. I am so ENVIOUS! Thank you so much for sharing those with us. I want to congratulate you on those marvelous plants but I know it takes a lot of work to maintain them. and YES there are a lot who still appreciate that style.

Rose


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Great pictures! That's a lot of CO2 you got going in there by the look of all that pearling.

I assume your CO2 is off at night, so can you tell us what your pH is first thing in the morning vs last thing at night before lights out when it should be at it's lowest? Also have you tested the pH of the water with no CO2 (ie collect some and shake it/let it sit) then test.

What are you current paramaters as far as kH, GH, and are you fertilizing similar to Tom Barr? Dry ferts followed by weekly 50% change? What kind of lighting are you using and what is your wpg and hours?


----------



## Loren27

Dmaaaaax said:


> Great pictures! That's a lot of CO2 you got going in there by the look of all that pearling.
> 
> I assume your CO2 is off at night, so can you tell us what your pH is first thing in the morning vs last thing at night before lights out when it should be at it's lowest? Also have you tested the pH of the water with no CO2 (ie collect some and shake it/let it sit) then test.
> 
> What are you current paramaters as far as kH, GH, and are you fertilizing similar to Tom Barr? Dry ferts followed by weekly 50% change? What kind of lighting are you using and what is your wpg and hours?


Hi Dmaaaaax. You can see some answer here.

Regards

Loren


----------



## Saca

I have a driver-ph regulator and that is why this all day to 6.3, at night I disconnected the CO2 and the pH rises to a maximum of 6.55.


A change in water 25% weekly and 2 / 3 are osmosis.

fertilized with the No3 1.22 mg / L day, Po4H2 0.8 mg / day, K 1.8 mg / L, Fe chelate 0.12 mg / L day, and an illumination of 6500 ° and 7500 º with an intensity of 3.8 w / g during 11 hours.


The water values are:


-Ph 6,3.

-No3 15 mg/L.

-Po4 0,4 mg/L.

-Fe 0,02 mg/L.

-No2 0 mg/L.

-Kh 3º.

-Gh 3º.


----------



## Saca




----------



## Dmaaaaax

That does not sound like a lot of CO2 then if it only goes up 0.25 during the 13hrs that the light is off. Especially since you have 3.8wpg on it for 11 hrs. Ohh, are you using T5 lighting?

My tank goes from about 6.8 to 6.3 daily. That's a 0.5 difference. Maybe it is because I have more surface agitation than you? Your tank does look pretty calm. How are you pumping the CO2 into the tank after it's been through the reactor?


----------



## Saca

Lighting is Pl, the aquarium is 118.8 gallons and has a leak of 608 gallons per hour.


The reactor pump is 290 gallons per hour and has input 3.5 bubbles of Co2 per second.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Saca said:


> Lighting is Pl, the aquarium is 118.8 gallons and has a leak of 608 gallons per hour.
> 
> 
> The reactor pump is 290 gallons per hour and has input 3.5 bubbles of Co2 per second.


Is Pl standard flourescent bulbs? Sorry not familar with that term.

What kind of returns are you using for that much water filtration? I am guessing you use a spray bar setup near the surface?


----------



## Saca

This is a bulb Pl:











The T-5 is better because its light is more profound, later I will change the bulbs Pl for a few tubes T-5 that give better results.




Dmaaaaax said:


> What kind of returns are you using for that much water filtration? I am guessing you use a spray bar setup near the surface?



Yes, it's the same system that brought all Eheim filters.


----------



## James0816

Hard to change something that works that well. Kudos again. Since you are looking at changing lights...have you looked at the T5HO?


----------



## Saca

My aquarium has a height of 60cm (23.6 inches) it is very high for the bulbs Pl.

To Hemianthus callitrichoides upholstery with a light is very weak, That is why it is I want to mount T-5 tubes.


Here you can see that growth is done in looking for more vertical light:


----------



## LauMooij

fishfinder said:


> Amazing photos. Your tank is beautiful!


of course it is, its Holland!


----------



## Saca

More pictures of the fish in my aquarium.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

I love your pictures of the fishes  Especially the discus!! How do you clean your entire tank? Don't the plants ever float to the top? How many watts is the light?


----------



## DarkRevoultions

Saca said:


> Lighting is Pl, the aquarium is 118.8 gallons and has a leak of 608 gallons per hour.
> 
> 
> The reactor pump is 290 gallons per hour and has input 3.5 bubbles of Co2 per second.


Wow 118.8 gallons  I have a 10 gallon, 29 gallon and a 125 gallon tank. And my tanks aren't at ALL as beautiful as your tanks  Mine aren't very beautiful. I'd put C02 but my 29 gallon, 125 gallon, and 10 gallon tanks don't have any C02 injection into the tanks. Just Flourish and Flourish Excel. I have like 10 largest bottles of them all. And I also have different brands of plant fertilizer and altogether equals up to 50 bottles.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

What fish is that? Like the name?


----------



## DarkRevoultions

Also, this one too


----------



## Saca

The first is an Cockatoo dwarf cichlid .


And the second is _Gastromyzon zebrinus._


----------



## Saca

I'm doing is cleaning with a vacuum cleaner on plants tapizantes .

And the light is about 3.7 watts per gallon.


----------



## petlover516

dutch-style...first time i heard that kind of tank-but it is the most beautiful FW tank ive ever seen!


----------



## JIM

*we only have the best, here at * AquariumForum.com. what did you expect


----------



## DarkRevoultions

JIM said:


> *we only have the best, here at * AquariumForum.com. what did you expect


Lol don't get too hyped up about the BEST. There are tons of websites that have stuff as good as here  the only thing that I know that makes this forum the BEST is because of Chickadee and the members here, and including the moderators and the admins too  It's so amazing how this entire forum works together to deal with a crisis just like the Nike advertising  

Are there going to be any new changes made to this forum soon? Like are there more members that are joining now?


----------



## DarkRevoultions

petlover516 said:


> dutch-style...first time i heard that kind of tank-but it is the most beautiful FW tank ive ever seen!


I agree  and OMG! When did you become a moderator??? The last time I have been on, you weren't one O_O Amazing!


----------



## JIM

DarkRevoultions said:


> Lol don't get too hyped up about the BEST. There are tons of websites that have stuff as good as here  the only thing that I know that makes this forum the BEST is because of Chickadee and the members here, and including the moderators and the admins too  It's so amazing how this entire forum works together to deal with a crisis just like the Nike advertising
> 
> Are there going to be any new changes made to this forum soon? Like are there more members that are joining now?


*We, as the Members, Mods and Admins, think this site and its contributers Are the best and are always hyped about it. We dont really care about the tons of other websites that are out there, or whether they have things as good as here. What makes us the best is We are a team, we work together, we are loyal to this site, and enjoy being here. The Mod Staff were all chosen because of their particular expertise in each area, And they all perform their duties flawlessly. We dont have constant drama, like the kiddie run sites, and the information and advice given is spot on. This site is growing Daily because of that, And will continue to grow. The only changes in the near future will be the Member status of anyone who disrupts that in any way. *


----------



## DarkRevoultions

JIM said:


> *We, as the Members, Mods and Admins, think this site and its contributers Are the best and are always hyped about it. We dont really care about the tons of other websites that are out there, or whether they have things as good as here. What makes us the best is We are a team, we work together, we are loyal to this site, and enjoy being here. The Mod Staff were all chosen because of their particular expertise in each area, And they all perform their duties flawlessly. We dont have constant drama, like the kiddie run sites, and the information and advice given is spot on. This site is growing Daily because of that, And will continue to grow. The only changes in the near future will be the Member status of anyone who disrupts that in any way. *



Ah I see. I don't know if the aquaticcommunity forum is a kiddie run site. They are always believing in the world record, and they never listen to what you say and they kicked me out just because I told the truth about how Discus live :S 

I swear they are also racists people. Just because I'm Asian I was not allowed to be on that forum anymore. It makes me very angry when I heard about that.


----------



## JIM

*We also hate anything racist here, or sexist, as you can see, all our Mods are from various races, sexes, etc. We DONT see colors here just personalities and devotion and knowledge. and you dont have to have all 3 or any particular combination, Just be polite, respectful, caring, and helpful. I dont feel thats too much to ask of anyone,i see you made a comment about PetLovers appointment to the Staff here. He is one of our most caring and faithful members, and i wouldnt trade him for anything. So all this having been said, i hope you enjoy your stay here, and know we will enjoy having you just as much. *


----------



## DarkRevoultions

JIM said:


> *We also hate anything racist here, or sexist, as you can see, all our Mods are from various races, sexes, etc. We DONT see colors here just personalities and devotion and knowledge. and you dont have to have all 3 or any particular combination, Just be polite, respectful, caring, and helpful. I dont feel thats too much to ask of anyone,i see you made a comment about PetLovers appointment to the Staff here. He is one of our most caring and faithful members, and i wouldnt trade him for anything. So all this having been said, i hope you enjoy your stay here, and know we will enjoy having you just as much. *


Thank you  I am glad to know that I am accepted here


----------



## James0816

Nice hillstream you have there! How's that work out for you in the tank? I'm going to be setting up a 20long species only river tank just for them.


----------



## Jeweled

I'm new here and just found your photos of this tank. WOW how fantastic. Thanks for sharing. Carol


----------

